
Somebody, please put Google News out of its misery - knight17
http://www.rba.co.uk/wordpress/2018/05/26/somebody-please-put-google-news-out-of-its-misery/
======
mindcrime
Just this weekend I was searching for some older news, and was spending quite
a bit of time poking around Google News, and eventually came to the conclusion
"this has gone totally to shit".

Near as I can tell, nearly every change Google have made to News has made it a
worse product. It's enough to make me want to start building a news
aggregator. Of course I have time to do something like that... _sigh_

------
knight17
A good alternative to Google news is
[http://newsnow.co.uk](http://newsnow.co.uk)

It has high information density. It is headlines only which makes it easy to
scan lot of information in one go. The categories are also very wide covering
everything one can imagine a news aggregator to cover. Only problem is that it
doesn't filter or categorise by events or topics so there tends to have
duplicate coverage from different sources.

[http://radio3.io/rivers/](http://radio3.io/rivers/) by Dave Winer is also
good. You can make your own aggregator with his River5 (node.js) program. Do
anyone of you have any other suggestions?

